# R32 Nismo Side and Rear Spats



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi guys,

Hopefully I will be in GTR ownership come the weekend so I am looking for Nismo side and rear spats. Also looking for the nismo air ducts for the front bumper.

Thanks,

Wade


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

you can buy all those from the nismo heritage scheme (if needed)


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

matty32 said:


> you can buy all those from the nismo heritage scheme (if needed)


I tried looking but couldn't see anything other than the front vents. Shall try have another look.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Search: 253 results found for "heritage"


Trust Kikaku provides great quality performance JDM parts including Nismo, GReddy, Defi, Tomei, Cusco, Midori Seibi Center, HKS and other JDM brands.




trust-kikaku.myshopify.com


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

NISMO Heritage Mudguard Side Skirt End Molding Set LHS - BNR32 #660102


Compatibility:SKYLINE GT-R BNR32 1990/02～ Nismo Brand:Nismo Manufacturer Part#:76851-RJR20Stock#:660102034 Specification:Product : MUDGUARD-CTR,ASSY LHFormerly : G6853-05U03 + G6857-06U00 + G6857-06U10Remarks:- One side (LHS) only.- FRP- Unpainted Box size: 131cm x 33cm x 37cm / 5kg




trust-kikaku.myshopify.com


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

be aware however the new ones produced, are not the same composition than the original ones at the time. That said i would always go for new over used anyway.


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you!! I'm trying to remember my old ones on the white R32 I owned. From memory I think they had some flex to them rather than the rigid fibreglass.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

correct, the original are like a rubber type material. The new ones will fit perfect as its nismo, but the price people ask for used, id just have new ones, they come with the clips but you probably in for near on 3k for a set for new


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Matty, what are the new ones made from if not PU like the originals?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Polyphenylene Ether i believe


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Top secret do a good N1 copy, I will know if parcel force can deliver, must be hard to find its only been here since 1938


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

TS ones Robbie dont fit that well  they need modifying to fit

they are id say 85% fit.

The nismo ones fit 100% but its the full kit not just the side pods.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

matty32 said:


> TS ones Robbie dont fit that well  they need modifying to fit
> 
> they are id say 85% fit.
> 
> The nismo ones fit 100% but its the full kit not just the side pods.


Interestingly I heard they were 95% fit and just cut the side skirts.... I have glacier rear, and real Nismo N1 vents so not a complete cheapskate.

Nismo clutch slave cylinder.....


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

was not suggesting you are. 

They will need adjusting to fit. Nismo is OEM, so other manufacturers are always going to be off the market. TS is pretty good but still need modifying, as does K-Parts, and others who supply them. TS ones are not cheap 35,000 yen i think? but better than most.


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

@matty32 
Can you confirm the OEM Nissan optional rear spats (mostly called Nismo rear spats), the parts sitting behind the rear wheels, are made out of some foam rubber material?

I have them on my car and have a second set with slight damage lying around and someone telling me the original spats are made from hard plastic?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

you need to put up a picture. 

i may have ones on file when mine came off last summer. il check. 

they are stamped with the part no from memory


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking like this:








4162125 ニスモ リアマッドガード スカイライン GT-R BNR32 前期 トラスト企画「中古」の落札価格｜外装｜ヤフオク！ 落札相場- オークファン（aucfan.com）


4162125 ニスモ リアマッドガード スカイライン GT-R BNR32 前期 トラスト企画(ヤフオク！ )は1件の入札を集めて、2021/01/25 10:03に落札されました。




aucview.com





Been a lot on yahoo auctions a few years ago. Can't find any now there.

Picture from my spares:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ah ok we talking about different pods

Yes they look genuine to me.


----------

